# 5.30-12 tire question



## Buck commander (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello! I am new to the forum. Trailer is a Lowe roughneck 16ft jon boat. 

Question if i can go to the larger rim and tire already mounted that walmart sells or lowes ? Think its just a little larger need new rims and tires asap. 

2ply 4 or 6 







Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 28, 2021)

You have 5.30x12 now and want to change to what size tire?


----------



## ktoelke54 (Jun 30, 2021)

etrailers is a great online website. They have a FAQ page as well as some well-trained customer service people. They give several options in each tire size. For instance, if you decide to go with a larger than stock tire, you’ll need to know the height of both the old and new size to make sure you have adequate fender clearance. They also cary a selection of bias and radial ply tires. There is a big difference in speed ratings, also a consideration.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

